# Der User des Jahres 2009 kann schon wieder feiern



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2010)

*Der User des Jahres 2009 (Larry Laffer)  kann schon wieder feiern*

Hallo Ralf, 
ich wünsche dir alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag.



 

 

 

 

 

 



gruß helmut


----------



## argv_user (9 Januar 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, LL.


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2010)

auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag

:s11::sm24::s18::sm20:


----------



## waldy (9 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag .
gruß waldy


----------



## jabba (9 Januar 2010)

Hallo Larry,

auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche.
:sm20:

Du errinerst mich ja immer daran wie alt ich bald werde , naja nächstes Jahr nullen wir ja, ist ja schon ein komische Gedanke 50 , oder ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Januar 2010)

*Larry hat Geburtstag*

Hallo Larry,
alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. Feier schön und denk dran: dies ist der letzte mit einer vier vorne dran. Ab nächstes Jahr gehst Du schon auf die 100 zu ;-)
Rainer


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Januar 2010)

... das mit dem U-Hu statt U-Fu sehe ich nicht so problematisch ... man ist immer so alt, wie man sich fühlt ... (Scheiß-Spruch nicht wahr ?).


----------



## Homer79 (9 Januar 2010)

auch von mir alles gute larry!

:sm20:


----------



## marlob (9 Januar 2010)

Hallo Larry,
auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## stift (9 Januar 2010)

Ich  wünsch dir auch alles Gute x)


----------



## HaDi (9 Januar 2010)

:sm20:

Auch HaDi wünscht alles Gute !!!

P.S.: Feier schön, ich muss jetzt weiter zum 2. Geburtstagsthread.


----------



## HaDi (9 Januar 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## RGerlach (9 Januar 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Larry.

Eine schöne Feier. :sm24:

Ralph


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Januar 2010)

Einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute für Dich.


Axel


----------



## dalbi (9 Januar 2010)

Hallo Larry,

auch von mir, alles Gute zum Geburtstag.





Gruss Daniel


----------



## waldy (9 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag .
gruß waldy


----------



## kolbendosierer (9 Januar 2010)

Hi,

:sm20:

natürlich auch viel Gesundheit.


Robert


----------



## Paule (9 Januar 2010)

Hallo Larry,

ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute zu Deinem Ehrentage!

:sm20:


----------



## MW (9 Januar 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## Lebenslang (9 Januar 2010)

Alles Gute LL, viel Gesundheit und Erfolg.


----------



## Pizza (9 Januar 2010)

Hallo Larry,
auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag
:sm24::sm20:


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Januar 2010)

Ich wünsche auch alles Gute!!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## crash (9 Januar 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
:sm20:


----------



## Question_mark (9 Januar 2010)

*Häppie Börschdai*

Hallo,

dem LL auch von mir gerade noch rechtzeitig vor Ende des Burzeltages meine herzlichen Glückwünsche und alles Gute.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Januar 2010)

Ihr Lieben,
ich danke euch allen für die lieben Wünsche ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

nachträglich auch von mir die besten Wünsche.


----------



## Ralle (10 Januar 2010)

Nach dem Zusammenführen der entsprechenden Gratulationsthreads, schließe ich mich den Glückwünschen der Vorschreiber gerne an. Also Larry, "Alles Gute" und weiter so!


----------



## Kai (11 Januar 2010)

Hallo Larry,

ich wünsche Dir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------

